# **** me he sad, whouldent you to?



## Grampa (Feb 10, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rogfQpuyyDg_


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Good vid grampa scared the crap outta that guy


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i was lmao the presenter was s***ing himself


----------

